# [Wet Thumb Forum]-AGA Convention 2K4



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok guys - you already know all about this upcoming AGA Convention.
We've got a fantastic programme lined up for this years convention,
hosted by the Greater Washington Aquatic Plants Association (www.gwapa.org)
Field Trip:
The National Aquarium in Baltimore
Aquarium Center

Speakers:
Takashi Amano - world reknowned Photographer and Aquascaper
Jan Bastmeijer - the King of Cryptocorynes
Diana Walstead - Author of 'Ecology of the Planted Aquaria'
Mike Senske - Paludarium designer extraordinaire

Focus Groups:
Freshwater shrimp by Wilma Duncan
Emersed culture by Jan Bastmeijer
Back to basics by Dorothy Riemer
Collecting plants, driftwood and rocks

It's being hosted in Crystal City - a stones throw from DC. Infact, theres
a metro rail stop right int he basement of the hotel - a few minutes ride into
all of DC's attractions!

Historically 90% of the convention registrations 
occur during the month leading upto the convention.
That being said - we're already over 50% of *MAX CAPACITY* for
the field trip, banquet and convention registrations - and it's just the 
begining of August! Registrations are starting to pick up again. At the 
current rate, we're expecting to *MAX OUT *in about 6 weeks. So if you're 
planning on making it to the convention - you better act now before we 
run out of space. As if you needed any more incentive, the prices will go up 
as we get closer to the convention date - but we will probably be filled
to capacity way before that happens anyway.

*SO REGISTER NOW!!!*
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I've heard from several people that they're
holding back due to the cost of the hotel.
GET A ROOMMATE! That's standard practice. You'll
cut your hotel costs by half. I'm sure Robert
wouldn't mind having a thread on his forum
somewhere to help the folks who are looking
for roommates for the convention. Right Robert?


----------

